# Accidently stumbled on a added Cruze feature that I wasn't aware of...



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Its so nice to see a new user understand this system, quite often you see questions about why is the alternator not charging enough(as high as the average car).


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Its so nice to see a new user understand this system, quite often you see questions about why is the alternator not charging enough(as high as the average car).


That was me in the beginning. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I had this on my Grand Prix before I bought the Cruze, so I never thought much of it. The voltage flexibility just seemed normal to me. If 7 years later it is still not very well-known, I guess it must have been really rare to see this on a 2007 model year vehicle.


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

Not only is this good for fuel economy, but it's also good for your battery. Continuing to charge a battery (the battery 'charges' whenever the voltage applied to it is greater than the voltage the battery would be at without any load or charger) after it's fully charged can actually reduce the lifespan of the battery.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

My silverado does the same thing. Originally thought I had a problem.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am going to check that out!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

My 1988 9C1 had something called a CS alternator. That alternator cycled from a minimum 10% duty cycle up to 90% depending on load. This reduced engine drag and lowered operating temperatures in the alternator and battery. 

I presume the system in the Cruze is similar in operation.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Tomko said:


> My 1988 9C1 had something called a CS alternator. That alternator cycled from a minimum 10% duty cycle up to 90% depending on load. This reduced engine drag and lowered operating temperatures in the alternator and battery.
> 
> I presume the system in the Cruze is similar in operation.


what the heck is a 9c1??


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Alternators are critical parts, and rebuilt alternators are commonly cheaply reprocessed. When GM discontinues this engine, it would be wise to get one of the new OEM alternators as a spare, before you are forced to buy a rebuilt one someday.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

oilburner said:


> what the heck is a 9c1??


IIRC it's a caprice.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

oilburner said:


> what the heck is a 9c1??


9C1 is the Special Equipment Option code for a factory built Police Pursuit Vehicle.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*9C1 Cruze*



Tomko said:


> My 1988 9C1 had something called a CS alternator.





oilburner said:


> what the heck is a 9c1??


*Is there a 9C1 option for the Cruze?* If not in North America, then in Europe, Russia, Asia or Down Under. Might well make the ultimate sleeper compact on the streets of San Francisco. I know my Cruze could sure do with more get-up-and-go in the form of improved low end grunt, a rev-happy engine and more exuberant handling.



​


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Not to my knowledge. 

Currently there's a 9C1 option available on the Impala Limited and the Caprice. There's also a similar PPV option available on RWD Tahoe.

The smallest car I can remember with a 9C1 option was the Celebrity. But it was only available for a couple of years.


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

9c1 is the option code GM uses on the sedans it markets for marked law enforcement use. 9c3 is what they would use for purpose built unmarked sedans although most agencies usually bought 9c1s in a different color for that purpose. That's why you have a 9c1 Impala or Caprice but not a Camaro. Its a B4C.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

